
New DDoS Vector Observed in the Wild: WSD Attacks Hitting 35/GBPS - reddotX
https://blogs.akamai.com/sitr/2019/09/new-ddos-vector-observed-in-the-wild-wsd-attacks-hitting-35gbps.html
======
bediger4000
"WSD" is apparently "Web Services Discovery", which is part of the dreadful
"SOAP" ecosystem/specification.

Just when you think that SOAP has not inflicted enough pain on the world at
large, someone discovers this. Wow, SOAP just keeps on giving.

